
Ask HN: What are your daily must-read sites? - mitgux
As Hacker/Developer or designer interest, beside HN of course ;)
======
incision
I don't have particular must-read sites so much as collection of sites with
potentially interesting material set up in Pulse which I scan through twice a
day or so.

I end up reading stuff from HN [1], The Verge [2], Wired[3], A VC[4],
VentureBeat[5], AllThingsD[6], Technology Review [7] and Ars Technica [8] most
often.

They aren't strictly digital related, but I get a lot out of Archinect [9] and
core77 [10] for design interest.

1: <http://news.ycombinator.com/newest>, 2: <http://www.theverge.com/>, 3:
<http://www.wired.com/>, 4: <http://www.avc.com/>, 5:
<http://venturebeat.com/>, 6: <http://allthingsd.com/>, 7:
<http://www.technologyreview.com/>, 8: <http://arstechnica.com/>, 9:
<http://archinect.com/>, 10: <http://core77.com/>

------
jango
<http://hckrnews.com> (my preferred interface to Hacker News)

------
brador
I got tired of visiting each site individually so I built
<http://skimfeed.com>

------
faramarz
<http://www.contemporist.com> Daily routine because of my obsession with
architecture, home design and styles.

<http://www.reddit.com/r/ArtisanVideos/> Hours and Hours of video on how
things are built, by hand. I'm utterly fascinated by the craft of building
tangible objects with your hands.

<http://wireframes.linowski.ca> A legend in the Interaction Design field

<http://sidebar.io/> ..and most recently, I enjoy getting my design related
digest from Sacha Greif & Co.

~~~
sgdesign
Thanks for mentioning Sidebar!

By the way, the HN crowd might be interested to know Sidebar is built with
Meteor (on top of Telescope actually: <http://telesc.pe>).

~~~
tferris
Sidebar loads very slow and the ajax spinner doesnt stop spinning. Mind
sharing how it was build and where it is hosted?

~~~
sgdesign
Yeah, sorry about that, that happens sometimes. It's built with Meteor and
hosted on EC2.

------
petercooper
Reddit, for starters. There are a lot of great sub-Reddits you can subscribe
to and you can remove a lot of the pointless default ones (/r/atheism,
/r/politics, /r/aww, etc.) so you end up with a feed that really suits you.

<http://inbound.org/> is basically HN for people also interested in online
marketing, SEO, etc - lots of great practical stuff ends up on there that
never makes HN.

~~~
dmgrow
Thanks for mentioning inbound -- hadn't seen that one before and looks good
for SEO/marketing/etc.

Are there other similar HN-type sites that are business-oriented?

------
quorn3000
James Gurney's blog Gurney Journey <http://gurneyjourney.blogspot.co.uk/>.

StackOverflow newest C++/Python questions

Reddit

Seth Godin

Google Reader

xkcd

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
+1 for xkcd I often end up re-reading old comics when there aren't any new
ones.

------
bonchibuji
In no particular order

<http://www.news.ycombinator.com>

<http://www.economist.com>

<http://thedailywtf.com/>

Reddit - todayilearned, science, politics, askreddit

<http://www.foreignpolicy.com/>

------
nathanpc
I come to Hacker News just for the opinion articles that people post. I also
love to read The Verge.

------
foomoo
Prismatic for personalized articles [1] and the amazing HackerWeb for iOS [2]
for a fix on the go.

1: <http://getprismatic.com/> 2: <http://hackerwebapp.com/>

------
jcolman
<http://andrewsullivan.thedailybeast.com/> Andrew Sullivan: balanced political
commentary from a British conservative living in America and who voted for
Obama.

------
draq
The Economist

------
gtani
_If i'm researching something:_

HNsearch.com, Topsy.com, pinboard.com, stackoverflow.com, getprismatic.com,
subreddits for specific topics.

Sometimes, delicious.com, which i used to go every day.

subject matter specialists on twitter,

______________

 _If i'm not researching something:_

I open chrome and firefox pages to manage extensiosn/addons and those are the
only pages i let myself open (my version of no-procrast)

------
morjanoff
I use Flipboard to aggregate the best stories from several sources. They have
a heap of design feeds already listed as well as business, tech and HN in
there too. Best part is its easy to flick quickly through headlines, share
what you want and also save to instapaper for later.

------
yogrish
1\. Quora - To participate in discussions and learn new things 2\.
<http://zenhabits.net> \- Minimalism and Better habits 3\. Reddit/r/Science
4\. Techcrunch, GigaOm, Engadget - Tech Trends 5\. Fubiz.net - For daily dose
of inspirations

------
Zaheer
I used to keep up with tens of blogs and sites via RSS, as I got busier it
became obvious I couldn't possibly keep up with all of them. Now HN & NYTimes
is the only place I visit and occasionally Lifehacker. HN filters out most of
what I don't care about.

------
dccoolgai
O'reilly radar - 4 daily links is what I read when I don't even have time for
HN. If it's one of the things I really care about, it usually ends up on
there. <http://radar.oreilly.com/>

------
tedyoung
I use Prismatic (<http://getprismatic.com>) which gives me more than enough to
read on a daily basis. I also use Zite on my iPad (because Prismatic doesn't
have an iPad app -- yet?).

------
dylanhassinger
TMZ

------
mathewparet
<http://news.ycombinator.com/newest> <http://www.wired.com/>

------
mmq
Too many websites to visit each time, I read from this small toy feed reader :
<http://bit.ly/10SNaFJ>

------
rfurlong
HN, Pinboard popular and recent, New York Times, Reddit

~~~
jeffjose
I went over to Pinterest and took a look at the popular and found nothing
worth looking EVERY DAY. That's when I realized you said PinBOARD and not
PinTEREST.

------
smithworx
Hacker news, GitHub (new and trending projects), AngelList, Twitter, Dribbble,
and sometimes Facebook.

------
tvbuzz
<http://highscalability.com/>

------
6a68
HN, Techmeme, Twitter. My Twitter feed is mostly pointers to tech/design
articles.

------
eurekin
Dzone <http://www.dzone.com>

~~~
rickmb
I stopped using Dzone ages ago. It has become a mixture of spam and
dangerously stupid disinformation. It's being heavily gamed and the owners
don't care.

~~~
eurekin
Honestly, I'm also at the edge of my patience.

I mentioned it for completeness.

------
hayksaakian
HN and various tech sites I follow on Twitter. Also reddit.

------
volandovengo
For me: NYTimes, Techmeme and Hacker News

------
rodolphoarruda
I like Microsoft's Channel9 website

------
Meltdown
HN, TC, GigaOm and theRegister

------
countessa
Mostly, BBC

------
tbrooks
news.yc

Drudge Report

Reddit

------
atc
Reddit, HN, /. and if I am still unsatisfied I check Pocket or my myriad of
RSS feeds in Google Reader from which blogs like Jeff Atwood et al

